# Missgeschick mit einem Toaster



## HSThomas (14 April 2010)

Moin moin,



meiner Liebsten ist heute etwas unangenehmes passiert.
Sie wollte unseren Toaster im Betrieb verschieben, da er zu nah an der Wand stand. Dabei rutscht sie ab und gerät mit der Hand in die "heisse Zone" des Gerätes.

Dabei bekommt sie, neben einer leichten Verbrennung, auch noch einen ganz ordentlichen Stromschlag.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob so ein Gerät nicht auch Griffsicher sein muss. Ich meine, bei einer BGV-A3 Prüfung würde das Teil doch direkt durchfallen.

Also.. klar, man fasst nicht in einen Toaster - aber selbst wenn, sollte man spannungsführende Teile berühren können?


Als ich später nachgemessen habe, konnte ich eine Spannung von ca. 170V am berührbaren Heizdraht messen.
So ganz trivial ist das doch nicht, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Wie seht Ihr das denn so?



Gruß

Hauke


----------



## Paule (14 April 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> meiner Liebsten ist heute etwas unangenehmes passiert.
> Sie wollte unseren Toaster im Betrieb verschieben, da er zu nah an der Wand stand. Dabei rutscht sie ab und gerät mit der Hand in die "heisse Zone" des Gerätes.


Ich hoffe Du hast Sie gleich getröstet und nicht erst ausgelacht. 


HSThomas schrieb:


> Also.. klar, man fasst nicht in einen Toaster - aber selbst wenn, sollte man spannungsführende Teile berühren können?
> 
> Als ich später nachgemessen habe, konnte ich eine Spannung von ca. 170V am berührbaren Heizdraht messen.
> So ganz trivial ist das doch nicht, oder sehe ich das falsch?


Gibt’s die Teile eigentlich noch mit dem Heizdraht? Der kann ja höchstens eine Schutzart IP 10 haben.
Ich habe schon Jahrelang Toaster mit so einer Heizröhre drin.
Da musst dann schon sehr lange und dünne Finger haben um die zu berühren.
Allerdings wenn da etwas Brennbares reinfallen würde, würde es sofort in Flammen aufgehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

ja, die ganz alte Sache: darf ein Bahnsteig überhaupt zugänglich sein, wenn ein Zug durchfährt?

Darf sich die Motorhaube eines Automobils ohne Werkzeug öffnen lassen?

Darf eine Herdplatte heisser als 55°C werden?

Darf sich die Notöffnung einer Waschmaschine während des Schleudervorgangs betätigen lassen?

ich seh das mal so: aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung fasst da schonmal keiner freiwillig rein. Ich sehe da eher eine Gefahr, dass da jemand mit Werkzeug (Gabel, Messer) versucht, irgendwas gradzurücken.


----------



## Jan (14 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich seh das mal so: aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung fasst da schonmal keiner freiwillig rein. Ich sehe da eher eine Gefahr, dass da jemand mit Werkzeug (Gabel, Messer) versucht, irgendwas gradzurücken.


 
Oder es versucht jemand die gequetschten Toast mit einem Messer herauszupulen. Das habe ich schon erlebt. 
Da gabs erstmal eine ordendliche Belehrung von mir.


----------



## Question_mark (15 April 2010)

*Darwins Theorie*

Hallo,



			
				HSThomas schrieb:
			
		

> meiner Liebsten ist heute etwas unangenehmes passiert.



Vielleicht passt das ja zum Thema :

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/961/458612/text/

Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mal am Wochenende so gegen 18.00 Uhr meinen Frühstückstoast in dem entsprechenden Röstgerät betrachtet habe, kamen mir auch öfters Zweifel an der elektrischen Sicherheit dieser Röstgeräte auf 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## thomass5 (15 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Oder es versucht jemand die gequetschten Toast mit einem Messer herauszupulen. Das habe ich schon erlebt.
> Da gabs erstmal eine ordendliche Belehrung von mir.


 
Das kenne ich auch von meiner besseren Hälfte. Zum Glück habe ich alle Steckdosen über RCD laufen (mittlerweile Vorschrift). Dummerweise war ich gerade am Flashen des SAT-Recivers. Das gab den Abend kein Fernsehen mehr ;-) , und seitdem mach ich sowas nur noch mit einer USV.

Thomas


----------



## HSThomas (15 April 2010)

RCD - gutes Thema... habe ich garnicht dran gedacht. Das Dingen hätte doch eigentlich auslösen müssen...

Naja - unser Vermieter ist ein alternder Elektromeister, der Leitungen auch gerne  mal diagonal durch die Wand legt. Da wird die Technik wohl nicht soo perfekt sein, wie man es sich wünschen würde.


----------



## thomass5 (15 April 2010)

Die Vorschrift gilt glaub ich erst (hörensagen) seit 2007 oder 2009 für alle Steckdosen, welche durch Elektrolaien genutzt werden. Eine genaue Fundstelle würde mich auch mal interesieren.
Thomas


----------



## Homer79 (15 April 2010)

das ist die 0100 teil 410...ab 2007 gabs die norm am 2009 muss diese dann zwingend mgesetzt werden...
hattest bei beiden recht


----------



## knabi (15 April 2010)

http://www.hager.de/aktuelle-themen/-normen-/din-vde-0100-410/11004.htm

Zum Nachlesen...die Übergangsfrist lief übrigens schon im letzten Jahr aus , aber die Vorschrift gilt ja auch nur für Neuanlagen.

Wenn Du in den Toaster und an die spannungsführende Heizwendel fassen kannst, ist das Ding ein Fall für den Seitenschneider (Stecker ab ).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> http://www.hager.de/aktuelle-themen/-normen-/din-vde-0100-410/11004.htm
> 
> Zum Nachlesen...die Übergangsfrist lief übrigens schon im letzten Jahr aus , aber die Vorschrift gilt ja auch nur für Neuanlagen.
> 
> ...


 
könnte man da den nicht einen Schutzzaun um den Toaster bauen, vorne
wo der Toaster beladen wird eine Sicherheitslichtschranke mit Muting-
funktion installieren. Wenn jetzt der Toaster beladen wird schaltet mann
ihn komplett über zwei Schütze Spannungslos. Für den Fall der Fälle noch
ein Not-Aus installieren. Dann kann doch eigentlich nichts mehr passiere :roll:


----------



## Jan (15 April 2010)

@ Helmut

Nicht die Zweihandbedienung vergessen!!!
Zusätzlich eine spezielle Ausbildung zum staatlich geprüften Röstgerätebediener.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> @ Helmut
> 
> Nicht die Zweihandbedienung vergessen!!!
> Zusätzlich eine spezielle Ausbildung zum staatlich geprüften Röstgerätebediener.



für war das jetzt erst mal ein "Schuß in Blaue", da ich die Gefahrenanalyse
noch nicht abgeschloßen hatte, habe ich die Zweihandschaltung noch nicht
in betracht gezogen. Aber ich werde mal drüber nachdenken.
Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir wünschen das der Kollege "Safety" noch ein 
paar tips gibt, vlt kann er auch ein paar Geräte empfehlen.


----------



## knabi (16 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> könnte man da den nicht einen Schutzzaun um den Toaster bauen, vorne
> wo der Toaster beladen wird eine Sicherheitslichtschranke mit Muting-
> funktion installieren. Wenn jetzt der Toaster beladen wird schaltet mann
> ihn komplett über zwei Schütze Spannungslos. Für den Fall der Fälle noch
> ein Not-Aus installieren. Dann kann doch eigentlich nichts mehr passiere :roll:


 
Muß ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 April 2010)

knabi schrieb:


> Muß ich das jetzt verstehen?


 
mensch knabi, das war doch jetzt nur spaß, lach doch mal 

gruß helmut


----------



## knabi (16 April 2010)

*ROFL*

So besser  ?


----------



## Jan (16 April 2010)

Jetzt zieht ihr das Thema aber ins Lächerliche.

Das ist ein ernstes Thema.   

*ROFL*


----------



## thomass5 (17 April 2010)

Was hält eigendlich die Frau in der Küche?











... die Herdanziehungskraft.


Thomas


----------



## HSThomas (18 April 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Thema nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst behandelt wird.


1.) Das ist ein wunderschöner BVB-Toaster, der klasse BVB-Logos auf den Toast brennt - da geht KEINER mit dem Seitenschneider dran...

2.) Der WAF für Einhausung, 2-Hand Bedienung, etc. ist leider sehr gering

3.) Ich lasse sie einfach nicht mehr an MEINEN Toaster 



Gruß

Hauke


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

HSThomas schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Thema nicht mit dem nötigen Ernst behandelt wird.


Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind. 


HSThomas schrieb:


> 3.) Ich lasse sie einfach nicht mehr an MEINEN Toaster


Richtig!
Weißbrot ist auch gar nicht gut für die Figur. 
Gib ihr Knäckebrot, das braucht man nicht toasten.


----------



## thomass5 (18 April 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind.
> 
> Richtig!
> Weißbrot ist auch gar nicht gut für die Figur.
> Gib ihr Knäckebrot, das braucht man nicht toasten.



... und was ist das Ergebnis, wenn man(Frau) es dennoch tut?

Thomas


----------



## Jan (18 April 2010)

Flache Kohlebriketts?!


----------



## Paule (18 April 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... und was ist das Ergebnis, wenn man(Frau) es dennoch tut?
> 
> Thomas


Vielleicht das:


----------

